# SNOW!!!! on oct 27th...pics



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So It is snowing here in NY state. Some of the goats didnt see snow before. I carried my baby boer outside but she ran back inside before I could get a pic.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Lucky! I am soooo excited for snow! I love winter!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tori.....weatherman predicted above average snow for the coming winter, from December into March...PA is to get 50+ inches!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow so pretty! But so cold!!
It is 42 here at 6PM and we are draining hoses for the expected freeze tonight.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so NOT ready for Winter! ugh
They said possible snow tomorrow


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

liz said:


> Tori.....weatherman predicted above average snow for the coming winter, from December into March...PA is to get 50+ inches!


Yay! I live right in the middle of the snowbelt to so I usually get a lot more than called for! Two years ago, we got 56 inches in one 3 day snow fall. It was awesome! I am soooo ready to break out my skies!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We got about 2 inches of snow yesterday. I kinda enjoyed it  What a cute lil LaMancha you have!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Wow so pretty! But so cold!!
> It is 42 here at 6PM and we are draining hoses for the expected freeze tonight.


Opps :doh:

I should have thought of that. (to drain hoses) It is supposed to get to 28 tonight.

I like snow but hate the cold. I like winter if only it was 70 outside....with snow. :greengrin: ray: ...Maybe if I put 2 more pairs of socks in my boots I'll be okay :shrug: :coffee2:

Lost prairie- we were posting at the same time. We have about 2 inches too. Yeah I know...my lamancha is the cutest thing ever  (she also knows this too....thats why she has so much pride)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow!! I love snow...but hate the cold!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I am so not ready for snow already.....I do love it, but not ready for it yet 
It seems that once it starts it doesnt go away all winter and my boys spend most of their time in the barn!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If we could get all the winters worth of snow at one time and have it gone in a week I'd be ok with it...it's those very early morning drives to work when theres just a few inches that make me really not like it!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

SNOW!!!! I want some!!!!!!!!!! So pretty.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

and that is the reason I live in the south....love to see snow every once in a while but last time I said that we got a mini blizard and were stuck inside for 5 days. I'm good on snow for a while


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> So It is snowing here in NY state.


That is the usual state of affair in NY :ROFL: 
When I lived in NY we got 148 inches....



> I am so NOT ready for Winter! ugh
> They said possible snow tomorrow


Somebody better get to work on that wood :laugh:
Oh yeah, and I need to get my barn doors up..... onder:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Randi said:


> > So It is snowing here in NY state.


That is the usual state of affair in NY :ROFL: 
When I lived in NY we got 148 inches....

Yes, I know....
Unfortunately we get a lot of snow. Sometimes the snow isn't so much of a problem, except for the fact that we get high winds.

Last winter we got 8 inches of snow and because of 40 MPH winds there was 5 ft drifts in our driveway. So this is my first winter with goats and people say that they can handle the cold without the wind....they might not get out to much this winter.
Last year winter started late Oct and ended early April.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll take your snow! I've never even seen snow in person.  Btw, yesterday when it was snowing in NY it was about 85 here in FL.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow! :shocked: 

Can't even wrap my mind around snow at this point (but then again I am a Texan! LOL)

Last night was the first truely COLD night we have had this year. It was raining and we had to clip my daughters wether for FFA (poor lil naked guy!) So we brought all the horses, goats and the LGD, oh yeah and 3 cats into the barn last night! The does were in 1 stall-the buck and wether in another and three horses in their respective stalls. Our LGD was mad because she sleeps in the stall my mare goes in and she could not last night :laugh: Venus (the lgd) pouted (I assume all night) and did not even eat her dinner! LOL!!

Every one stayed warm and dry though. :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those of you in the Laurel Ridges of PA or close to them...theres a winter weather advisory out til 10 tomorrow night...heavy, wet snow expected to accumulate. Northern WV and NW Maryland is also in this weather watch. My mom lives far enough west of the ridges but still ends up catching the tail end of whatever they get.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

My area is under advisory. They say snow tonight or by morning and throughout tomorrow. Wet snow.  We shall see.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My county isn't in the advisory area but I'm in the very bottom tip of it and bordered by the 2 counties south and east that are in the advisory....so I might still see some white....It's almost scary now because it's actually feeling warmer out, the deer were moving early too , around 4 instead of 6 like usual and all my goats are bedded and very content....something's definately moving in. Heavy wet snow is the worst I think...broken trees and downed power lines, though it does make great snowballs!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... :shocked: that is beautiful and amazing for this time of year....


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo0NOT ready for snow.....

I usually can't wait, I'm just not ready this year :? Need to buy new trough warmers, put a wall up in the barn, and add to the boy's shelter..... :coffee2: I need some motivation!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welllll......for motivation, just think of how soon it's gonna hit you! And likely much worse than what we'll get here on the East Coast...and your goaties will REALLY love you when they don't have frozen troughs!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Snow already? Sheesh. We're not even gonna see daytime weather under 50 for a while...Most of this week is 60's and 70's


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

TheMixedBag said:


> Snow already? Sheesh. We're not even gonna see daytime weather under 50 for a while...Most of this week is 60's and 70's


You need to move north for a little while 

It is 28 here and we are to get a possible 10 inch snow storm (10-15 inches in Albany).


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

:GAAH: 
I HATE the snow, it's been snowing so much.. I hate the cold. Yep.. snows hitting us right now. Ohh NY.. =(.
Last year on halloween was the beggining of the snow but it was light and only last for like an hour or so and didin't snow again for a LONG time... but this winter is going to be terrible I bet. My poor spoiled girls won't even come out of their house with less of an inch of snow on the ground. LOL.
Well at least I snow proofed my girl's house so they are warm and happy..


----------



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

I lived in Illinois for 6 years and seen all the snow I could take. Being Im from South Florida, it was quite a change in winter. Now I'm in Alabama and I love the snow. Not to much and just enough to make a snowball to throw at the wifey :wahoo:


----------

